
Bitcoin an Almost Exact Fit to Gold’s Historical Chart - phreeza
http://visualcapitalist.com/plus/blog/bitcoin-an-almost-exact-fit-to-golds-historical-chart/
======
nkuttler
Wow. Yeah, if you pick arbitrary timespans from different charts you will find
matches.

